# Thailand



## a_majoor (1 Feb 2014)

While most people really know Thailand as an attractive tourist destination for HLTA, there are many issues simmering beneath the surface. A convulsion in Thailand will certainly have regional implications (much of the economic activity of nations like Viet Nam, Laos and Cambodia are anchored on trade with Thailand), and the Chinese and Indians may also see this as affecting their interests in the region as well:

http://www.the-american-interest.com/articles/2014/01/31/thailands-looming-crisis/



> *Thailand’s Looming Crisis*
> PETER MELLGARD, WALTER RUSSELL MEAD
> 
> Thailand’s struggles touch on issues that Thais for various reasons don’t like to speak openly and frankly about: the role of the monarchy, the health of the king and ethnic and regional divisions inside the country. But these issues are of the utmost importance.
> ...


----------



## FAL (12 Mar 2014)

To add some perspective:

In Thailand, before every single movie is played, in every single theater, they play a song and a short video of the king's life, showing him in various humanitarian settings and in military garb, and you are asked to stand in honor of the king. And everyone does. It's a faux pas not to. It's quite moving.

The Thais love their king with a fervor that would make Hitler envious. (This is not comparing the two entity's characters)

If you want to immediately pick a fight with everyone in Thailand, just pick a fight with one Thai. Everyone in sight will converge on you, with whatever weapons they have handy.

It's like a giant family. They may not get along internally, but they have no interest in _farangs_ (long nose) = foreigners interfering, being involved, or even being informed.

They are the sweetest people. If you are. But they take offense very easily at people trampling on them, perceived or otherwise. They boast that (subtext: unlike every other country in the region) they have never been enslaved/colonized.

You can learn the language, eat the food, marry a Thai, whatever, but you will NEVER be a Thai.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Mar 2014)

The insurgency in the South continues to simmer, Muslim vs Buddhist Some pretty nasty stuff going on there.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 May 2014)

And here is the latest in "ever more naked eight-year power struggle between the country’s traditional elite and Thai voters who have delivered a string of electoral majorities to parties allied to her [Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra] brother, Thaksin Shinawatra," in this article which is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Financial Times_:

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/24430634-d5b7-11e3-a017-00144feabdc0.html?siteedition=intl#axzz30wCextuM


> Thailand court ousts Yingluck Shinawatra over ‘abuse of power’
> 
> By Michael Peel in Bangkok
> 
> ...




Thailand occupies an important _strategic_ position in Asia, if for no other reason than the narrow Kra isthmus:






There is also a problem, involving a Muslim insurgency, on the border between Malaysia and Thailand and, of course, there is always China, from whence, as Kipling said, "the dawn comes up like thunder," enveloping the whole region in its light.


----------



## CougarKing (19 May 2014)

A major development: the Thai military declares MARTIAL LAW!  



> BBC Article
> 
> *The Thai army says that it is imposing martial law amid a political crisis "to preserve law and order".*
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (20 May 2014)

Pics of Thai troops enforcing martial law from CSmonitor, Channel News Asia, NY Daily News, etc:


----------



## Robert0288 (20 May 2014)

On the bright side, they don't have ammo yet.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 May 2014)

Nor do their guns have any finish left


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 May 2014)

The _Financial Times_ is reporting that "Thailand’s powerful military has launched its 12th coup of the modern era, plunging southeast Asia’s second-largest economy into a fresh phase of crisis and raising the prospect of international sanctions." The report adds that "Suthep Thaugsuban, leader of the six-month-old anti-government street protest movement, was detained by troops [and] leaders of the pro-government United Front for Democracy Against Dictatorship, popularly known as the “red shirts”, have also been detained..."


Edited to add: International financial markets are taking an optimistic view of the coup, assuming (hoping?) that "the army’s goal is to use martial law as a way to force the opposing political factions to reach a compromise agreement that can lead to the creation of a functioning government with popular support."


----------



## CougarKing (24 May 2014)

*Thailand coup leader a strong defender of monarchy *

(philstar.com)
May 24, 2014 





_Thai Army Chief Gen. Prayuth Chan-Ocha greets back his junior upon his arrival at army club for a meeting with high ranking officials after declaring martial law in Bangkok, Thailand. AP/Apichart Weerawong_



> He spent most of his career in the 21st Infantry Regiment, known as the Queen's Guard, and has shown particular loyalty to Queen Sirikit, consort of 86-year-old King Bhumibol Adulyadej. He played a key role in the 2006 coup that toppled Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra, but became commander in chief of the Royal Thai Army after Thaksin's sister Yingluck rose to power.
> 
> <snipped>
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (24 May 2014)

> *US suspends $3.5M in military aid to Thailand*
> Associated Press
> By MATTHEW PENNINGTON
> 13 hours ago
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (26 May 2014)

The _Financial Times_ is reporting that Thailand's much revered king has 'blessed' the coup and supports General Prayuth Chan-ocha's military government.


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 May 2014)

The King's support is critical both to give the military cover,but also it should keep the protests to a minimum.


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 May 2014)

Here is a rundown on previous coups.Personally I don't mind the Army standing by to protect the Crown as needed.

http://www.straitstimes.com/news/asia/south-east-asia/story/thailand-coup-brief-history-past-military-coups-20140522


----------



## CougarKing (3 Jun 2014)

Wouldn't the "Hungover games" be more appropriate certain parts of Bangkok with drunken tourists, as opposed to "the Hunger Games" ?

 ;D

CTV News



> *Thai protesters warned: Don't flash 'Hunger Games' salute*
> 
> Thailand's military rulers said Tuesday they are monitoring a new form of silent resistance to the coup — a three-fingered salute borrowed from "The Hunger Games" — and will arrest those in large groups who ignore warnings to lower their arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (7 Aug 2016)

Thailand takes a step backward away from democracy:

AFP



> *GENERALS WIN | Thais vote for junta charter in blow to democracy groups*
> By: Agence France-Presse
> August 7, 2016 9:27 PM
> BANGKOK - Thailand voted Sunday to approve a new constitution drawn up by the ruling junta, preliminary results showed, in a major victory for the army and a blow to the stuttering pro-democracy movement.
> ...


----------

